# Hemianthus Micranthemoides & HC Carpets



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

I dont know that Hemianthus Micranthemoides (Baby Tears) can be a carpet plant,?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

It sort of can be, but you're confusing Hemianthus Micranthemoides for Hemianthus Callitrichoides (a true carpet plant).


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

oh, i tought its baby tears  , hmmm, whats the requirements of this HC? can anybody tell me about this HC


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

HC requires similar growing conditions as HM, which is good light and an easy to root substrate. HC grows quickest while floating, and does well with good levels of CO2, like most plants. Just in case you haven't seen it check out the Plantfinder (top left on the gold toolbar). It's one of the best, if not the best plant index on the net.

-John N.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i got 2.9wpg, do you think i can do HC a carpet for my tank, im also using flourite substrate


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

definately, as long as you supply the CO2 and ferts.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

For the co2 im planning to use 1x 2liter bottle with haggen/ladder, and for fert i have seachem flourish, sooner or later ill be going 2x2 liter, do you think that would be enough,? and how im gonna carpet the HC is there any special technique to do that?


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

I just got some HM last week and I'm loving it. It's thriving in my tank and I've already had to trim it back. It does give you a "jungle" look instead of that neat carpet, which I guess some people don't like, but I really enjoy it. It provides excellent cover for my corycats and the cherry barbs have been laying eggs in it too. I have some HC floating, but it's not doing nearly as well as the HM for some reason.


----------



## ADeWilde (Jun 20, 2006)

*I'm also contemplating an HC carpet.*

I've never attempted a plant carpet or a true aquascape before but I'm planning both. The information in this thread about HC is helpful and I will probably try growing it out floating for a while before I plant it.

John, you mentioned that HC needs a good substrate to root in, what kind of substrate? I will probably have aquasoil as a bottom layer and probably choose a gravel overlaer mainly on aesthetics. Since HC is so small I'm assuming the roots are equally tiny, would a volcanic based overlayer be best so that roots can hold on. I noticed in your picture of HC you have a relatively large size black gravel, is a certain size better than another.

My conditions are going to be very similair to coopers: 3wpg, DIY CO2, ferts. I want to set up ideal condition for this plant because there will only be 4 sopecies in this tanks and HC will probably take up half of it if all goes well.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

I love my HM - Hemianthus Micranthemoides for my 60 gallon tank as i felt HC is too expensive $$ as i need quite a lot for 60 gallon tank. I like the "jungle" feel of HM since i made that choice. 

I am using HC - Hemianthus Callitrichoides for my 10 gallon tank and due to its miniature size, make the 10 gallon tank looks bigger. It is only different kind of mosses, HC in the 10 gallon shrimp only tank.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

They are not mosses, but actually stem plants. Very tiny stems

Micranthemoides


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

ADeWilde said:


> John, you mentioned that HC needs a good substrate to root in, what kind of substrate? I will probably have aquasoil as a bottom layer and probably choose a gravel overlaer mainly on aesthetics. Since HC is so small I'm assuming the roots are equally tiny, would a volcanic based overlayer be best so that roots can hold on. I noticed in your picture of HC you have a relatively large size black gravel, is a certain size better than another.


I myself haven't got any aquascaping skills, and just learning what grows well, and how things grow in my setups and equipment. Any substrate that has fine grain (rice type) will be good planting for HC and any plant. Premium substrates like Eco, flourite, aquasoil, etc are all good planting substrates. It's a little more difficult for HC to spread in flourite but it does, though in my experience a little slower then the other ones listed above possibily due to the fact that the flourite grains are a little bigger then the other substrates. If you are refering to the my picture of HC in "my first nano" thread, the substrate there is aquasoil which grains look very big close up. I've found HC responds well to Excel, high light, and a loose, soft, fine substrate that it can root and spread in.

-John N.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> For the co2 im planning to use 1x 2liter bottle with haggen/ladder, and for fert i have seachem flourish, sooner or later ill be going 2x2 liter, do you think that would be enough,? and how im gonna carpet the HC is there any special technique to do that?


This would probably work fine. I've got my HC in a five gallon with 2 x 20 oz bottles of DIY yeast and it's going nuts. 
To get a good carpet, break up any larger mats of the HC into little clumps and spread these evenly over the area you want it to fill in. Use forceps (tweezers) to plant the stuff, gripping it by the roots and gently tucking it into the substrate. 
For sanity's sake, start and one end of the tank and move to the other, don't try to plant where you've already planted, it will just muck things up. If you are using your left hand, work right to left; right hand, left to right.

By the way, what size tank is this that you are working on?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

29 gallon tank with flourite and 2.9wpg NO+CF=85 watts, i didn't get your instruction about planting, what if i dont have any tweezer is there another way?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> 29 gallon tank with flourite and 2.9wpg NO+CF=85 watts, i didn't get your instruction about planting, what if i dont have any tweezer is there another way?


Well, you can always try and do it by hand, but trust me, I think you are going to want to go out and get some tweezers... Even if you can't find or afford long handled forceps, cheap tweezers from the beauty aisle of the grocery store will be a big help to you... the roots of HC are whisper thin and holding onto them while you push them into the soil will be much easier with tweezers than just your fingers.


----------



## Lawrence Lee (Jul 17, 2004)

xcooperx said:


> what if i dont have any tweezer is there another way?


A fast and efficient way is to grow it emersed.

I start with a tank with dry ADA aquasoil amazonia, add enough water to flood the gravel to 1 grain's height from the top layer.

Scatter pinches of HC on the surface of the ADA. no need to insert in soil.

Leave tank in bright indirect sun, with 2 hours of direct light hitting the tank a day.

Water everyday, but don't flood the plantlets. No need for ferts if using Aquasoil.

In 3-4 days, the plants will start to creep. in 1 fortnight, the pinches have grown to a diameter of 3 inches each, and most have joined into each other, forming the lawn.

I move the tank to a spot of bright indirect light and flood the tank at this stage with 1 inch of water above the plants.

Here, I wait till the HC grows thick to about half inch depth. Takes 1-2 weeks here.

Give the tops a trim (these trimmings are used to grow my next batch), net away any loose pieces, drain and replace water with Seachem Equilibrium, KNO3 and PO4 pre-mixed to 1 inch above plants, and wait for new growth explosion in about 1 week's time.

Now you are ready to move the tank to its final spot, plant the other plants and top up the water.

HC becomes an easy low maintenance plant when grown this way.

Remember to move the tank before adding water.


----------

